# This is getting horrible



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Rust said:


> Does anybody know of anything happening in stl, barely moved on the list in months. Also my nephew went to the hall to get an application and they arent even taking them. Are all the trades in stl this dead


Welcome to the forum Rust..:thumbsup:

Yes it is slow right now....

Lets hope it gets better soon...:thumbup:


----------



## Rust (Mar 15, 2011)

Its too slow, like people non union and union are stopped dead in their tracks right now, if I knew going open shop for the time being would put food on the table temporarily I would be on it but here the non union boys are looking almost as bad as us, and thats in all the trades, painters, plumbers, carpenters, sparkies, everyone. Something is seriously wrong with this country right now


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

We are in a severe economic depression Everything sucks. I guess I'm a regular **** Tracy.


----------



## Rust (Mar 15, 2011)

Nah no prob trace :laughing:
Im just a little concerned for whats to come, personally I dont see it getting better in the near future......and that scares me


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Rust said:


> Its too slow, like people non union and union are stopped dead in their tracks right now, if I knew going open shop for the time being would put food on the table temporarily I would be on it but here the non union boys are looking almost as bad as us, and thats in all the trades, painters, plumbers, carpenters, sparkies, everyone. Something is seriously wrong with this country right now


Things will get better just not yet..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Rust said:


> Nah no prob trace :laughing:
> Im just a little concerned for whats to come, personally I dont see it getting better in the near future......and that scares me



We are all scared but it will get better we just have to get there some how...:thumbsup:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Rust said:


> Nah no prob trace :laughing:
> Im just a little concerned for whats to come, personally I dont see it getting better in the near future......and that scares me


 


I saw what was coming over 15 years ago. A nation cannot expect to outsource it's most productive sector, manufacturing, and not expect to pay the price. It is the middle class that pays the price. A while back I read that unemployment for those making over 150k is only 3 percent.

Currently, there is no talk in either major political party to fix the economy for the working people in this country. This is the economy the owners of this country wanted. Don't look for it to get better anytime soon.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> I saw what was coming over 15 years ago. A nation cannot expect to outsource it's most productive sector, manufacturing, and not expect to pay the price. It is the middle class that pays the price. A while back I read that unemployment for those making over 150k is only 3 percent.
> 
> Currently, there is no talk in either major political party to fix the economy for the working people in this country. This is the economy the owners of this country wanted. Don't look for it to get better anytime soon.


 Wrong..:no:


----------



## Rust (Mar 15, 2011)

doubleoh7 said:


> I saw what was coming over 15 years ago. A nation cannot expect to outsource it's most productive sector, manufacturing, and not expect to pay the price. It is the middle class that pays the price. A while back I read that unemployment for those making over 150k is only 3 percent.
> 
> Currently, there is no talk in either major political party to fix the economy for the working people in this country. This is the economy the owners of this country wanted. Don't look for it to get better anytime soon.


If anything we are taking a step backwards 75 years, only this time there isnt even crappy jobs or unsafe jobs to take, manufacturing and industrial said peace out a long time ago and used the middle class as their doormats. At the moment this economy looks eerily similar to the one that led to the great depression. The two political parties are jokes, one is too submissive, the other is to busy wearing out there knee pads with big business. We are in deep and america needs to wake up and open a history book.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Rust said:


> If anything we are taking a step backwards 75 years, only this time there isnt even crappy jobs or unsafe jobs to take, manufacturing and industrial said peace out a long time ago and used the middle class as their doormats. At the moment this economy looks eerily similar to the one that led to the great depression. The two political parties are jokes, one is too submissive, the other is to busy wearing out there knee pads with big business. We are in deep and america needs to wake up and open a history book.


 
This is The Greater Depression. It ain't gonna get better for YEARS. Fundamental change has to take place and democrats and republicans aren't gonna do it. Don't believe the unemployment numbers the media tells you. It is not 10 percent the real number is over 20 percent. That does not count for small businesses that are dead right now. Also it does not include the underemployed. There are people who were making 50K or more a year working at places like Target.

Don't forget as well that many Americans are more worried about their sports team, or which celebrity is going to rehab, or shaves her pu55y than the economic collapse. It is all about the class warfare in the country for the past 20 years. The rich are winning by a country mile.


----------



## Rust (Mar 15, 2011)

doubleoh7 said:


> This is The Greater Depression. It ain't gonna get better for YEARS. Fundamental change has to take place and democrats and republicans aren't gonna do it. Don't believe the unemployment numbers the media tells you. It is not 10 percent the real number is over 20 percent. That does not count for small businesses that are dead right now. Also it does not include the underemployed. There are people who were making 50K or more a year working at places like Target.
> 
> Don't forget as well that many Americans are more worried about their sports team, or which celebrity is going to rehab, or shaves her pu55y than them economic collapse. It is all about the class warfare in the country for the past 20 years. The rich are winning by a country mile.


Yep I have seen the numbers as of now are actually at 17.4% unemployment. 50% of those have lost hope of finding work, and 7% will never actually work again. 4 year degrees are being laughed at, sad to say the U.S. is going to hell in a handbasket, but hey the rich are richer than ever. :blink:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Rust said:


> Yep I have seen the numbers as of now are actually at 17.4% unemployment. 50% of those have lost hope of finding work, and 7% will never actually work again. 4 year degrees are being laughed at, sad to say the U.S. is going to hell in a handbasket, but hey the rich are richer than ever. :blink:


 

People who have used up all of their unemployment benefits are not included in the numbers.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

This happened back in the 80s too. Those that were interested in the trade, found another way to make a living, those that were committed to the trade, and still standing were rewarded.




How do you explain to your family that you make less than the prevailing wage and have no benefits when other people doing the same work do? 

Its not "us and them" we are doing the same work!

We brag about our representative form of government, in fact, we fight and die for it. Why cant we have a collecting voice for all those that train and educate themselves to a certain level?
Not everyone can open a business or feels comfortable negotiating a salary but we all can work hard doing the same work, get dirty in the same dirt and go home tired.

I still hate this:

Two guys pull up in a service truck at a customers house, both in the same type of truck, both have a license, both are charging the customer $100 per hour. One makes $30 per hour with benefits, one guy makes just under $20 with no benefits. 
They both know the numbers, nothing is said. One guy goes home, the other guy has to hit a side job on the way.
I see this every stinking day and it still makes me sick..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jrannis said:


> This happened back in the 80s too. Those that were interested in the trade, found another way to make a living, those that were committed to the trade, and still standing were rewarded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> I still hate this:
> 
> Two guys pull up in a service truck at a customers house, both in the same type of truck, both have a license, both are charging the customer $100 per hour. One makes $30 per hour with benefits, one guy makes just under $20 with no benefits.
> They both know the numbers, nothing is said. One guy goes home, the other guy has to hit a side job on the way.
> I see this every stinking day and it still makes me sick..[/



I agree with you...:thumbup:

Is that a miracle ??:laughing:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

double post


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Until a few days ago i would have told you to hang on until the Reform nuke plant started but i see that may go on hold. Ford is expanding so thier will be some work there and the last casino permit was issued so that should be going soon. John Cocran has some work as well as the Veterans home.I have had about five state projects come across my desk for bids.The books should start to move this spring.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> I agree with you...:thumbup:
> 
> Is that a miracle ??:laughing:


No Harry, and I appreciate that we have something in common being that we share the same profession and that we can agree and disagree on some subjects.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

It could be worse. 

In Tokyo the only thing left on store shelves is produce.

The hot commodities are water bottles, preserved food like ramen noodles, batteries, and #1 is gasoline.


----------



## Rust (Mar 15, 2011)

Mr Rewire said:


> Until a few days ago i would have told you to hang on until the Reform nuke plant started but i see that may go on hold. Ford is expanding so thier will be some work there and the last casino permit was issued so that should be going soon. John Cocran has some work as well as the Veterans home.I have had about five state projects come across my desk for bids.The books should start to move this spring.


I can only pray that what your saying is accurate, in 4 months on the book I moved only 21 spots. I was hearing of an infrastructure repair and modernize bill to help boost the economy, but that was a couple months ago it seems the politicians have thrown that one out.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

> *jrannis*;404207]This happened back in the 80s too. Those that were interested in the trade, found another way to make a living, those that were committed to the trade, and still standing were rewarded.


And it will happen again, no doubt about it. Boom bust baby.




> How do you explain to your family that you make less than the prevailing wage and have no benefits when other people doing the same work do?
> 
> Its not "us and them" we are doing the same work!


This always bothered me too. When I was non-union and we'd be the only open-shop on the job, I would bring it up, all the time. I point out how much more money the damn roofers were making then us. Nobody would speak up and more then once I would get a "letter" in my pay check.....



> We brag about our representative form of government, in fact, we fight and die for it. Why cant we have a collecting voice for all those that train and educate themselves to a certain level?


Because there are those in this country who believe that being labor, we are lesser people. We do not DESERVE to have a collective voice but should except what ever is given to us. OR move on, for more of the same but with a different background. A rose is a rose..........



> Not everyone can open a business or feels comfortable negotiating a salary but we all can work hard doing the same work, get dirty in the same dirt and go home tired


Not according to the majority of posters here. Matter of fact, it seems that the attitude of being lesser people shines through right here on E.T.

I do enjoy watching all the "professional" contractors bitch and moan about cheap customers. But god forbid someone bitches about some cheap ass employer! Then the thread explodes. 





> I still hate this:
> 
> Two guys pull up in a service truck at a customers house, both in the same type of truck, both have a license, both are charging the customer $100 per hour. One makes $30 per hour with benefits, one guy makes just under $20 with no benefits.
> They both know the numbers, nothing is said. One guy goes home, the other guy has to hit a side job on the way.
> I see this every stinking day and it still makes me sick..


Sounds like you worked for the same non-union shop I did.
I was making more money then a guy who was at the shop 4 years longer then me.

Then there was a foreman running million dollar jobs making $20 per hour. The brand new foreman who was hired was running office fit outs for $35..........

Would you believe me if I told you a fist fight broke out on the job once?


I love E.T. it truly is a great outlet for electricians of all levels. But it does cement my belief that going union was the best choice I ever made.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Rust said:


> I can only pray that what your saying is accurate, in 4 months on the book I moved only 21 spots. I was hearing of an infrastructure repair and modernize bill to help boost the economy, but that was a couple months ago it seems the politicians have thrown that one out.


That is the government robbing Peter to pay Paul and is a major screw up for any possible future. They can't print (money) our way out of this problem


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Wrong..:no:


 

I guess you are right, we should send more jobs overseas. The CEO's of Amereica's corporations can't afford enough vacation homes.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Rust said:


> in 4 months on the book I moved only 21 spots.


How long was your previous stretch on the book?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

brian john said:


> That is the government robbing Peter to pay Paul and is a major screw up for any possible future. They can't print (money) our way out of this problem


Really Brian??

Do you need a lesson in banking 101?? Money is "invented" and its all based on the idea that you will get up in the morning, go to work and "produce".
Does anyone other country of our size have a GDP even close to the US. The answer is ...no, not even close.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

jrannis said:


> Really Brian??
> 
> Do you need a lesson in banking 101?? Money is "invented" and its all based on the idea that you will get up in the morning, go to work and "produce".
> Does anyone other country of our size have a GDP even close to the US. The answer is ...no, not even close.


 


GDP means nothing. How are the people of our country doing? Do they feel optimistic about their future? Or are they worried about keeping a roof over their heads?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Really Brian??
> 
> Do you need a lesson in banking 101?? Money is "invented" and its all based on the idea that you will get up in the morning, go to work and "produce".
> Does anyone other country of our size have a GDP even close to the US. The answer is ...no, not even close.


So your answer is to print our way out of debt. Back to school for you.

Does any of the world monetary leaders have the debt we do? Japan "0" debt, China "0" debt. You prefer to be owned by others or stand strong.

The government cannot spend our way to prosperity and the government cannot be the major employer, and it does not take a degree in economic's to see that. 

If I am missing something please show me the way.


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

jrannis said:


> This happened back in the 80s too. Those that were interested in the trade, found another way to make a living, those that were committed to the trade, and still standing were rewarded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would rather make 20 per hour 12 months per year than making 30/hr 2 months per year.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

When they knocked down the Buildings in NYC, they said that night it'd take 10 years to recover with no hick-up's... We've been belly burp'n since... IT took two years to really feel it...

No one want to step up to the plate! To Lead, Follow thru, or much less of anything else...


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Malaking_TT said:


> I would rather make 20 per hour 12 months per year than making 30/hr 2 months per year.


The point is that both work the same job, work the same hours, and charge the customer the same. Year after year. 40 years later, one of them made a bad decision...


----------



## Rust (Mar 15, 2011)

miller_elex said:


> How long was your previous stretch on the book?


no I meant in the last 4 months of this stretch, been in this since mid 2009


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Beware that there are a few Fox News watching conservatives around here. They are the type who beleive that unemployed people are lazy, free trade is good and actually provides MORE jobs, and low wages are good for the economy.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Rust said:


> no I meant in the last 4 months of this stretch, been in this since mid 2009


What a turd salad........


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

jrannis said:


> The point is that both work the same job, work the same hours, and charge the customer the same. Year after year. 40 years later, one of them made a bad decision...


 
Some guys get married some don't

Some guys by Apple others PSInet

Some walk through good neighborhoods others bad neighborhoods.

Will all have to make choices, some good some bad, life goes on.


----------

